# Smoked my first Boston butt.  Why did I wait so long?



## uncle eddie (Sep 24, 2017)

I don’t know why, but until today I have never smoked a pork shoulder or Boston butt for pulled pork.  I guess we like too many other smoked delights.  But after today, pulled pork is definitely in the rotation.  And, it was one of the easier smokes that I have done.

I started with a 7.0 pound Boston butt.  Seasoned it the night before (yellow mustard and SPG) and put it in my pre-heated MES40 smoker at 275F at 7AM this morning.  Thermometer went in the meat at the start because at 275F, it would cruise through the "danger zone" in under 4 hours.  The butt was at 203F at 5:40 and so tender that I pulled the bone right out of it.  It only got a 15 minute rest because the wife was hungry...and she must be kept happy.  The short rest had no ill effects as the meat was still plenty moist.

Hickory was used for the smoke.  I did not wrap it at 165F - it was in the MES40 smoker all the way.  No water used in the water pan.

Here are a few pics...

Start













IMG_2480.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Sep 24, 2017






Finished













IMG_2481.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Sep 24, 2017






After I pulled out the bone













IMG_2482.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Sep 24, 2017






Initial shred with forks













IMG_2483.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Sep 24, 2017






hand shredded the rest of the way after it cooled a bit













IMG_2485.JPG



__ uncle eddie
__ Sep 24, 2017


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2017)

Well now you know why pork butt/pulled pork is one of the most frequently smoked meat. A definite favorite in our house.

Yours looks great.  Good bark, perfectly cooked and moist, tender PP.  Nice job.

POINT for finally doing a butt and making great PP.

Did you use a finishing sauce or add the drippings back in.

Gary


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the points.  We used a finishing sauce - local guys make it and market it as STICKY PIG.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 24, 2017)

It does look good . I see you're in Mo. I've had Sticky pig ,,, it's good .  Nice job .


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 24, 2017)

Point for the PP! Ya dun good.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 24, 2017)

Great job on that butt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 25, 2017)

That definitely is some good looking PP!

Love the bark on the butt!

Point!

Al


----------

